

Erlang - software for a concurrent world (2008) - brainless
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/erlang-software-for-a-concurrent-world

======
kidmenot
Oh god, Comic Sans really puts me off.

~~~
brainless
I actually did not notice the Font face. The content was way engaging.

